# New Hedgehog Owner Wondering if WholeHearted Cat Food is Okay?



## itsalexisrogers (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello, I was recently looking into the WholeHearted Grain Free Chicken Formula Dry Cat Food. I read on a previous forum that Cat Food should be around 30% Protein and 12% Fat. Well, the Protein percentage is at about 32% and the Fat is at 12% so I figured that looked alright.

The Ingredients include Chicken, chicken meal, peas, chickpeas, pea flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, flaxseed, sodium bisulfate, salmon oil, choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, dried chicory root, kale, chia seed, pumpkin, blueberries, oranges, dried kelp, coconut, spinach, carrots, papaya, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid.

I can also include the link to the food here: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/wholehearted-grain-free-chicken-formula-dry-cat-food-25-lbs-2668805?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o1&scid=scplp2668805&sc_intid=2668805&cm_mmc=PLA-GG-_-PTC_P_SUP_PLA-GG_FY17_SCShopping-Desktop-_-Non+VIP-Desktop-_-92700026959962625&kwid=p26959962625&device=c&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_oGamfqN2QIVyFuGCh2OXA8rEAYYASABEgJqavD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds[/URL]

I would really appreciate some input on that brand or other relatively inexpensive but good quality brands to feed my new hedgie or any other tips, thanks in advance!


----------



## vanessa5 (Nov 15, 2017)

Exotic vet suggested to keep them on insectivore diet. Will be good for their health and teeth. The bag its 3 lb and cost about $14.00. I dnt think its bad since it will help with health. He also said to give at least 6 crickets a once a week. (But my hedgie will notttt eat them?)


----------



## Spyke (Dec 26, 2016)

All vets I've seen have been pretty adamant I should be feeding my hedgehog Mazuri, but I also read the previous topics about it here. The general opinion of it is pretty low. I am no expert and waiting for somebody else to weigh in. I think we all just want the best, and it is hard when medical professionals are pretty insistent Mazuri is the answer to everything.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Mazuri is crap food for a hedgehog, just check out the ingredients. It's also made into very herd pellets that are bad for a hedgehog's teeth. There is also no way that one food can meet the requirements for both hedgehogs and sugar gliders as they have completely different diets and nutritional requirements. 

The cat food posted above seems to meet all the requirements for a hedgehog.


----------

